# Noise/echo Reduction



## Tsal (Aug 30, 2009)

The hardware shop should be able to sell you a door sweep that you attach to the bottom of the door to make the door touch the floor. Usually their used for outside doors to ensure that the gap does not let in cold air, however, in this case, you might be able to use it for blocking sound. Another idea for sound proofing is using old ceiling tiles on the wall as a bulletin board. You could cover them in posters or a fabric. They deaden any type of noise.


----------



## Plumb And Light (Aug 4, 2009)

Since you're in college (hence very likely broke) I'm going to go ahead and recommend the towel under the door approach. This should dampen the echo slightly and might have some other uses too :wink:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

You may not be able to drill into the doors if you want your deposit back. They sell those long rods of foam at toy and other stores if you don't want to fuss with a towel and need something rigid. I don't think they are very expensive and you could cut sections to whatever length you wanted. Find someone to sew you some covers if you want to dress them up. They also sell those insulation socks that go along the bottom of doors. 

College student apartment you said? You might try turning the televisions and stereos down? What does Plumb and Light mean by other uses?


----------



## KlintP (Sep 21, 2009)

What about something like this:
http://www.amazon.com/BRAND-NOT-SPECIFIED-Draft-Guard/dp/B00078ZJPG/ref=pd_sim_ol_1

Or one of the other "Draft Blocker" products.


----------



## PerpetuallyRepairing (Apr 7, 2008)

The large gaps under the doors might be necessary for the heating system to work properly. If you only have vents blowing air into your room, then the gap is needed for air to return to the furnace. A less permanent solution such as a towel is then the ticket. If you have a vent that you can't feel air blowing out of, then it is probably a return and you should be okay blocking the bottom of the door. If there are no vents, only radiators, you should be okay as well.

If the door is particularly thin or ill fitting you would gain more noise reduction from foam seals around the door or ceiling tiles on it.


----------

